# Hardware upgrades?



## DarkDreth (Oct 4, 2010)

Basically I have this computer:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01564816&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3825415

Just add a GTX 260 and a 750 W Corsair... Right now my computer is a little slow and was hoping to beef it up a little. Would upgrading to windows 7 help at all?(Vista is starting to make me mad...). I was thinking of getting 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115130

but I would prefer getting a motherboard that would take the DDR2 RAM that I already have.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

windows 7 is FAR better and faster than vista / vista is a fat & bloated 

Win 7 is the real deal

but '

the cpu you have linked will not work in your system / you linked and intel CPU your system uses an AMD cpu

i think most of your troubles stem from too slow a video card for gaming / sell off the 260gtx and get the 460gtx the 460 doesnt put the load on the cpu like the 260 does when rendering games


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

I think he was looking to upgrade to the 260, not from it. I'm assuming he's using the stock GeForce 9300 GE, and wants to upgrade to the 260.

Either way, I agree that if you can squeeze it into the budget, the 460 is far superior than the 260.
If you're upgrading CPU as well, look for a socket AM2 CPU.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I understand him to say he has just put in the 260 and the Corsair ps.

@DD: guess you need to clarify that bit, Bud.

From HP Pavilion Elite m9417c Desktop PC Product Specifications page


> Processor upgrade information
> Socket type: AM2+
> Motherboard supports the following processor upgrades:
> •Phenom with Quad Core (Agena) technology (AM2+) up to 9600 (up to 95 watt TDP)
> ...


If you can find a Phenom 9500 or 9600 or even a 64 X2 for cheap, it might be worth it, but before you f put a lot of money into one of those procs, think about saving it and putting it towards a full motherboard/cpu/memory upgrade.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

From http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&docname=c00906137


> Processor upgrade information
> Socket type: AM2
> TDP: 89 watt
> Motherboard supports the following processor upgrades:
> ...


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

@hhnq: your link is to an older version (rev 1.0) of the Nettle board. OP's comp has the Nettle3 (rev 2.1)


----------



## DarkDreth (Oct 4, 2010)

hhnq04 said:


> I think he was looking to upgrade to the 260, not from it. I'm assuming he's using the stock GeForce 9300 GE, and wants to upgrade to the 260.
> 
> Either way, I agree that if you can squeeze it into the budget, the 460 is far superior than the 260.
> If you're upgrading CPU as well, look for a socket AM2 CPU.


ehhh, I'm not really doing some high end gaming so the GTX 260 is good enough... as long as it can handle the WoW expansion thats coming out. I plan on buying a new motherboard and probably a new case for it all. I looked around and the Mobo for that only takes DDR3, so I'll get new RAM.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

gcavan said:


> @hhnq: your link is to an older version (rev 1.0) of the Nettle board. OP's comp has the Nettle3 (rev 2.1)


Argh, guess I didn't look up the other link, figured they'd be the same. Sorry for second guessing you and any confusion I may have added ray:


----------

